# Ruger SR 45 firing Issues



## ParaEngr07 (Feb 11, 2014)

Greetings to all,
This is my first post here, I'm curious to see if anybody else is having FTF's with thier SR 45, I've had multiple FTFs with mine. I have tried new factory manufactured ammo , my own reloads and I'm having about a 60% FTF rate for both new/reload. I have checked my reloads to ensure OAL is correct with a caliper and case guage, verified the primers were seated correctly and changed to a different manufactuere and still have FTFs. The other day I brought my SR 45 and my Kimber CDP II which is hammer fired where as the SR45 is a striker system, all the FTF have indentations on the primer where the firing pin made contact but still no boom, every FTF from the SR45 I reloaded into my Kimber and everyone fired, really aggravated with the SR45 about now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Gun Tests_ Magazine reports consistently underpowered primer strikes, in their evaluation of the SR 45.

Their tester dropped a pencil down the barrel, and dry-fired the pistol.
Normally, the pencil should fly out of the barrel, and go several feet.
But with the SR 45, many times the pencil didn't even make it out of the muzzle.

This is not a good thing.

Complain to Ruger.


----------



## ParaEngr07 (Feb 11, 2014)

Steve,
Appreciate the information, I'll be contacting Ruger and getting a subscription to Gun Tests mag, Thanks again.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't own a SR45 (yet) but I do have an SR9, SR9c and SR40. Might try cleaning the striker assembly and tube or channel before you contact Ruger. If it corrects the problem it will save you time and effort sending it off to service. The striker channel sometimes can be packed or coated with grease and that can retard or slow down the striker pin. If that does not correct the issue then absolutely call Ruger customer service and they will fix you up. Removal is easy and reference online video's of "removing the magazine disconnect" for a how to instruction if needed. I've taken it out of all 3 of mine. Step one is removal of the firing pin and spring so it is relevant. Good luck and keep us posted on how this shakes out. I know I get more and more impressed with my SR's the more I shoot them.

T


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...But be aware that if you remove the magazine disconnector, and then send it in to Ruger for warranty work, they will replace the disconnector and charge you for it.

Personally, I believe magazine disconnectors to be an abomination, a work of the Devil.
In the present case, I think that my opinion is justified, since even _Gun Tests_ staff believe that the magazine disconnector was helping to cause the light primer strikes.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know a lot about these but I'll second that. Clean out the firing pin channel and run it not wet but protected. Shipping goo will hinder operation so clean it all out, I soak everything in Breakfree for a while and wipe off all excess so there's just a very thin film preventing rust. If that isn't it inspect the parts well for peening, like the firing pin block and from what I gather from another post the mag disconnect parts, if there's peening with no goo in there tell Ruger to fix it.

Oops, didn't see Steve's last post.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Worth a shot. 3 minute job might save a trip back to the factory.

Totally agree on mag disconnects Steve. Pure evil. I wasn't necessarily advocating the OP remove the mag disconnect but the best vid's on accessing that striker pin/channel can be found under that popular heading. Not conclusive whether the disconnect harms reliability but I ditch them anyway. Since the OP is having this light strikes issue that is another good idea to try and just remove it while he's in there.

A couple of annoying safety widgets on SR's but I have less qualms about removing excess baggage than buying aftermarket add-on's to improve a weapon. I dump the mag disconnect and the safety flag on top of the rail and good to go. Ruger will reinstall replace any safety part you take off if sent back to the factory. I'd just take them back off or send it in with those parts reinstalled. Warranty could be at risk but I doubt it given their reputation. I sent one in for repair for a broken mag release button (my fault not the weapon or company) with all the excess furniture removed they repaired the button at no charge and sent it back with the safety parts reinstalled but not a peep about warranty. They know the deal but have legal to please.


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

I purchased an SR45 back in February as my first firearm purchase, though I have been shooting my whole life. I finally got a chance to shoot it today, I ran Federal 230 grain for 100 rounds, and a mag of 165 grain JHP (Federal as well) with absolutely no issues. I wound up shooting rapid fire two and one handed with ease and would definitely not suggest any modifications until you send it in for repairs, but it is definitely a very fun and accurate gun to shoot with. My 12 year old son shot it as well and had a blast.

The only logical explanation i can think of is your striker spring. You can get one for under $5. Either way it is a great gun when operating correctly, either way you go, good luck!


----------



## glbcrab (May 31, 2016)

Go to Galaway precision they sell a stronger firing pin spring. I did it and now no misfires.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I would call Ruger, their customer service is good. They should give you a RMA (return merchandise authorization) and send you a box also. I had issues with a Vaquero and they even had UPS pickup the box at my house. I would choose a SR1911 if it was my choice. jmho


----------

